# Sadzīves tehnika >  Philips TV.

## Puudzza

Lieta tāda, manā īpašumā nonācis philips led televizors (48PFH4100/88 ) ar defektu. Kad iesprauž kontaktā viņš pats no sevis ieslēdzās, 
parādās logo un tad izslēdzās, un tā visu laiku. Papētot netā neko par šī modeļa problēmām neatrodu, tikai citiem modeļiem 
līdzīgas problēmas, un vainota tiek procesora plate. Ir iespēja dabūt ejošu plati no tādas pašas sērijas TV (32PHH4100/88 ), tikai ekrāna 
izmēri atšķirās, plates vizuāli identiskas. Vai tas darbotos, iespējams tur tikai softs atšķirās, varbūt kāds ir ar Philips Tv darbojies?

----------


## Isegrim

Tak pamēģini to plati aizvietot (ja štepseļi sakrīt)! Neuzsprāgs un, iespējams, darbosies. Vēl var lūkot kādā šrotā/darbnīcā pēc kontroliera plates. 
P.S. Šis, pretēji reklāmas apgalvojumiem, *nav* LED TV, par 500 €vrikiem tādu nedabūt. LED tur ir tikai pakaļgaisma, kas LED TV gadījumā vispār nav vajadzīga. Kopš visādi _filipsi_ fluorescentās lampiņas aizstāja ar gaismas diodēm, tie saviem LCD TV lepni raksta - LED TV. Tie, kam katrs pikselis ir reāla LED, maksā par kārtu vairāk.

----------


## Tārps

Nezinu, varbūt rakstu ko stulbu, bet mana pieredze ar Philips ir tāda. Arī bija gadījums, ka ieslēdzot startējas un tūdaļ izslēdzas. Atrisinājums bija vienkārši stulbs - mazbērni bija televizoru izslēguši ar manuālo slēdzi sānos, un televizors vairs ar pulti nebija ieslēdzams. Nopratināju mazbērnus, ieslēdzu atpakaļ ar manuālo slēdzi un viss atkal darbojas , arī no pults. Kādēļ tā, ka manuālā komanda ir spēcīgāka par pults komandu, nezinu. Nevajadzētu tā būt, bet ir.

----------


## Puudzza

Plates samainīju bet nekā, tv ieslēdzas un aiziet kkādā režīmā, ekrāns iedegas balts un pēctam RGB (droši vien programmatūras atšķirās). 
Papētot vēl netā sapratu kad orģinālā problēma ir tv programmatūrā, kkas nobrucis un tv tādēļ nevar ieslēgties. Ar pārprogrammēšanu Latvijā laikam nenodarbojās, servisā 
piedāvāja tikai plati mainīt, kas izmaksātu 50-60 Eur. Bet atradu ka no Polijas var pasūtīt jau ieprogrammētu atmiņas čipu ar attiecīgā tv modeļa programmatūru, kopā ar sūtīšanu 23 Eur.
Jāgaida kad atnāks, jāpārlodē un tad redzēs kas tur sanāks  ::

----------


## Puudzza

Čips no Polijas atnāca 4 dienās, pārlodēju un TV strādā. Ja nu kādam līdzīga problēma te būs links kur pasūtīt, tikai sūtot jānorāda TV modelis un paneļa ID trīs cipari.
https://allegro.pl/oferta/philips-71...ODk3MzIxNjQ%3D

----------

